# CheckDTV.com breaks down the digital broadcasts available in your area



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/02/0...down-the-digital-broadcasts-available-in-you/


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

robmadden1 said:


> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/02/0...down-the-digital-broadcasts-available-in-you/


Not very accurate.

I put in my address and not only did it not list a single Atlanta station but the only station it did list was out Columbus, GA (which I don't receive)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, decisionmark's DB is also missing our Fox station. It had been a wimpy early test transmitter (that I was actually able to get anyway) and is now a full power digital.

Ah well, mistakes happen.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

it had most of mine except for one. 46.1 CW network was the only one missing.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

I believe it when it talks about building on AntennaWeb, because it's too conservative. It tells me I should get:

*The following digital stations are available at your location.
2.1	KCWX-DT	
14.1	KXAM-DT1	
14.2	KXAM-DT2	
62.1	KAKW-DT	UNI*

First of all, there is no 14.2 any more and hasn't been for a few years. Second of all, with a good outdoor antenna solution I also get 7.1, 18.1, 18.2, 24.1, 24.2, 36.1, 42.1, 42.2, 54.1 and 62.2 with a very strong, consistent signal. And there is no 2.1 yet; KCWX isn't going digital until KENS in San Antonio gives up its signal on analog channel 5.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It does seem to be based on very old data. I think KTLA-DT5.5 has been off for a long time.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

robmadden1 said:


> http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/02/0...down-the-digital-broadcasts-available-in-you/


That data is VERY dated and inaccurate... I think the data for 4 stations in my area was wrong. One doesn't exist, one has the incorrect channel number, and other info that is wrong.


----------

